# Ice



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is anyone seeing it yet? I'm starting to get a little nervous about an early deep freeze.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

There was some ice at PSG in the mornings last week. I would imagine It's going to start to set in more with the weather this weekend.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Tried to launch at Public this AM and it was frozen solid. I think that it will break up again but I hope it doesn't kick too many birds down the road!


----------



## jiml (Oct 27, 2011)

Salt Creek is frozen as well, but a boat was able to launch. Looked like he made it about 400 yards. Ice was about 1 inch think where I was at Public.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well crap! 1 inch is pretty thick already. Looks like I'll have to change my game plan. Usually I hunt the refuges until December.


----------



## jiml (Oct 27, 2011)

If it warms up I think it will open back up. Most of the coots are gone but there was still ducks. Swans have kept open spots in every pond. A lot were resting on the ice.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

nothing like going from oct. weather to jan in one night!!!!


----------



## jiml (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw more ducks today than I did last week. All 20 yards up and looking for somewhere to land. North wind was brutal. I didn't adapt to what the ducks were doing and stuck to my game plan. Didn't get a thing because of it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it going to warm back up. i did not see any ice at psg last weekend same with bear river.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> it going to warm back up. i did not see any ice at psg last weekend same with bear river.


 Looks like it may heat back up to 45 next week.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No ice at Farmington Bay this morning. I saw more ducks today than I did in all of October. It was really cool to see the swarms of birds moving from the North to South. It honestly looked like those big mosquito swarms you see in October over the phragmites.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

This is when the real season starts!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ogden Bay was pretty frozen last night. Looks like this cold front may lock it up.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

500S Walk in enterance to FB definitely was icy this AM. Hunted south of it, and was busting through all the way to the spot.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone know what PSG is looking like?


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Hunted Ogden bay today. Lots of ice concentrating the ducks in the open water.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Any reports of ice on Turpin? Wanna go this weekend but wont have time to go check it before.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had been out to Harold Crane, and knew what the ice was like?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Practically everything I've seen from BRBR down to Howard Slough in Hooper is pretty well frozen up. There may be pockets of open water, but the majority looks to be frozen pretty good.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Practically everything I've seen from BRBR down to Howard Slough in Hooper is pretty well frozen up. There may be pockets of open water, but the majority looks to be frozen pretty good.


Thanks, I will have to figure something else out.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hawk87 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had been out to Harold Crane, and knew what the ice was like?


Hawk,

The wife and i were out at the Crane on the 15th. Open water at the launch and the length of the main channel pretty much all the way out to the west bay. Although, anywhere south of the channel was frozen all the way out. At the time, not quite soild enough to stand on, but thick enough to be a REAL P-I-T-A for a boater.


----------



## Hed (Oct 18, 2013)

Decided to try Farmington this morning hoping it wouldn't be too bad. It was bad. The only open water is the launch that shoots out towards antelope. Some other crazy was out there in a boat, neither of us shot all morning, birds simply were not there. Checked harold Crane, the spur, brbr, bear river, and public on the way home. Locked u, let's hope this weather warms enough to break it up for a bit...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pintail flats looks to be locked up as well. Had some friends try and break through the ice yesterday out there. No go. I saw Ducks Unlimited did an article on how amazing the duck hunting is in Utah, but I've been convinced that the ducks all flew through or are sitting out on the lake.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I hope it gets warm enough to break it up too. Im not ready to hang it up.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Pintail flats looks to be locked up as well. Had some friends try and break through the ice yesterday out there. No go. I saw Ducks Unlimited did an article on how amazing the duck hunting is in Utah, but I've been convinced that the ducks all flew through or are sitting out on the lake.


If by the lake you mean every golf course in the valley then ya, they are there.

@Hed, Thanks for the report on Farmintgton.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

dixieboy said:


> I hope it gets warm enough to break it up too. Im not ready to hang it up.


As much as I like soft water... I would hate for it to open back up.. that means way to much area for birds and hardly any birds around as they have been pushed out due to ice out!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ice ice ICE...


Sounds like its time to hang it up for the season. :?


----------

